# If you could have 3 boards for 3 different purposes, which three?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I like this game.

Park/Shenanigans: Signal Freedom Machine or Slash Happy Place

All Mountain/Shenanigans: Flow Blackout or Burton Custom FV

No park, goin fast, turnin hard, pow: Burton Barracuda, Slash Straight


----------



## tlatmdeh (Oct 23, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I like this game.
> 
> Park/Shenanigans: Signal Freedom Machine or Slash Happy Place
> 
> ...


Thought I'd include pow/freeride. I should really look into other brands than Capita/Bataleon and Yes. So many brands :dizzy:


----------



## tlatmdeh (Oct 23, 2009)

Oops, for me,

All mountain free style oriented-Evil Twin or DOA

Free-ride oriented-Goliath or BSOD

Park-Pickle(only one i've ridden)


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Echelon Killbox for park/shenanigans

Yonex Unfix for even more shenanigans, and to cause wtf's and double-takes being carried to/from the snow (yes, this looks like the B2F hoverboard)

Other than that my K2 Parkstar keeps me happy in every type of terrain i have encountered so far.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Already have them:

Gnu Billy Goat, Burtner Box Scratcher and Jones Hovercraft. Pretty much covers the spectrum.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Got now 4 that cover my purposes. All can be used for fresh and carving groomers, some are just better in certain conditions. Stiff RCR Flagship for pow, soft RCR Farah for crud, full camber Jewel for groomer days, split Solution for hiking.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Old option 155 stiff cambered twin...all mtn ice, groomed, packed and a bit of pow

Gnu billy goat 159 split...all of the above...and all mtn off piste, bc and fair amt of pow

Charlie Slasher 164...for the deep


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Ice and hardpackband crud: cambered burton board - vapor/custom/process

Soft snow but not deep: flyng v burton board - mystery/custom/process

Deep snow: Fish/cheetah/barracuda/sherlock/trick pony/landlord/stone hut

Btw, I think three is the right number, more than that and you're mostly collecting


----------



## tlatmdeh (Oct 23, 2009)

Lamps said:


> Ice and hardpackband crud: cambered burton board - vapor/custom/process
> 
> Soft snow but not deep: flyng v burton board - mystery/custom/process
> 
> Deep snow: Fish/cheetah/barracuda/trick pony/landlord/stone hut


My friend's flying v is looking very tempting this year. Although I hate its design, its performance seems to be quiet promising.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Jib - Lobster Parkboard
All Mth - Evil Twin
Pow - Camel Toe


But I dont know if i would have those if I could have any 3 because I havnt ridden every board :/ I do however like all three of those.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

freestyle- salomon villain
all mtn- k2 turbo dream
hauling balls and carving- kessler the ride

i own the first two, but probably cant afford he third.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Park - Custom Flying V

Freeride (Hardpacked/Icy/Light Pow) - Custom X

Freeride (Good/Deep Pow) - Barracuda


Actually picking up a Barracuda as soon as those mid/end of season sales pop up.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

rails - k2 WWW
Park - gnu danny kass
mt - gnu bill goat
pow - Burton fish


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd like to have a SUP for water riding!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I love my smokin awesymetrical for all mountain riding and pow. 

I have a jones solution split but will hand that down to my son next season and get the new smokin split.

Don't ride rails....


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

park - Nitro Swindle
all mountain - Rome Agent
Pow - Capita Charlie Slasher


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Park - too old to play there
All MTN - Rossi One Magtek
Pow - Barracuda / K2 Ultra Dream 

You said 3 boards


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

Park - Lobster Parkboard, Nidecker Advanced or GNU Forest Bailey Space Case
All mtn - Bataleon Funkink
Powder - Nitro Quiver or Rome Whiteroom


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Park: Rossignol Rocknrolla
All-mtn: Tossup. I know we should pick one, but K2 HH, Salomon Time Machine, Rossignol One, Lib Hot Knife
Freeride/Powder: K2 Ultra Dream

Don't think I'd go super deep powder often enough to have a pow specific board, but if so it'd be Hovercraft maybe.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Park- Rome Artifact Rocker

All mountain(free-style oriented)- Rossi OneMag / Never Summer RipSaw

All mountain(free-ride oriented)- Rossi XV


----------



## BearPaw (Jan 24, 2014)

I started with Never Summer decks and I liked them enough to get two. I have a Never Summer Proto Hdx (full twin), Legacy (directional) and would like to get a Ripsaw X (full twin) with the double camber and stiffer deck but only after they go into full production (I heard from Stumptown Snowboards owner Joe that NS made only about 200 to start), i.e. to catch any refinements NS does to it after feedback from those that rode the introductory production.

=============================================

Follow-up: Bought a 57 Ripsaw X. Riding it everyday on Big Mountain. It wants to go go go! This is hands down my favorite board way beyond my Proto and Legacy. Its a Ferrari.

Took first run on my Ripsaw on a green to get feel of it. GPS clocked my speed moving through a heels side turn perpendicular to the fall line at 30 miles per hour and this was with the factory wax job. I had Stumptown wax it the way it wants to be waxed. The "saw" is now much faster. Turn transitions on a dime, without hip snap. The saw is a true rocket.

Warning: at slow speeds the saw wants to catch edges. This blade just wants to carve at high speed. At speed the nose and tail lift up and the board becomes a different animal.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

BearPaw said:


> I started with Never Summer decks and I liked them enough to get two. I have a Never Summer Proto Hdx (full twin), Legacy (directional) and would like to get a Ripsaw X (full twin) with the double camber and stiffer deck but only after they go into full production (I heard from Stumptown Snowboards owner Joe that NS made only about 200 to start), i.e. to catch any refinements NS does to it after feedback from those that rode the introductory production.


The never summer legacy is not a directional. It is a symmetrical twin with a setback. I have mine centered mounted so it is the same riding both ways.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

hmm Fun board could be a Bataleon Whatever
All Mountain: love my Arbor A-Frame. I would get a new one.
Pow: I love my Hovercraft... ;-)


----------



## CoreLimey (Apr 19, 2012)

The three decks I own.

Rome Postermania
Never Summer SL
Endeavor Next


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'll play!

*Prior Khyber 165 w/XCK Carbon-Kevlar construction:* For DEEP powder days and big lines.

*Virus Avalanche FLP AFT 160 (already own):* For all mountain riding, the only board that I've been on that can handle hardpack carving and high speed 40 deg gladed run riding.

*Volkl Xbreed SQD 159:* Fun looking play board, possibly get the 156 instead. True twin, mild camber underfoot, early rise tips. Should be fun!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

All Mtn - NS SL
Free Style - Nug FV
Pow - Fish


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

1. Play around: Salomon Villain 156 cm

2. All mtn bombing, freestyle, pow and everything else: Endeavor Live 159 cm

3. Pow: Charlie Slasher 161 cm

I already have 2) and 3)  and a 156 cm Forum Manual, which i'd rather trade for the Villain or even a Proto or a Prior Custom made


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

1. On the jib: K2WWW
2. On the mountain: Burton Uninc
3. On the pow: Would love to try one of those Grassroots with no bindings.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Park- Nitro Subpop (name changed to Subzero)
All Mountain Free Style- Bateleon Jam
All Mountain Free Ride - Bataleon Enemy

No real powder in the NE


----------



## BearPaw (Jan 24, 2014)

Bertieman said:


> The never summer legacy is not a directional. It is a symmetrical twin with a setback. I have mine centered mounted so it is the same riding both ways.


Yes, I get it, why they call it twinish as opposed to a true directional. Thanks for the clarification. So u set it up as a full twin. Do you ride it switch? I found the way I have it setup setback made for turns that were not as responsive as with my RipSaw and switch was tough on the Legacy. I only ride the saw now since I live to free carve womping groomers, I like the high speed performance. I know an instructor who rides an SL, he seems to like it but he wants my saw haha. The SLX boots were a huge difference with the saw versus the driver X boots. Like night and day. If anyone snags a saw for next season whatever bindings u use I highly advise getting the SLX boots at the same time u get the saw, u won't regret.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

pencap75 said:


> No real powder in the NE


You've never been to Jay I take it?


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

poutanen said:


> You've never been to Jay I take it?


I ride in the Catskills so I do not enjoy the luxury's you have up in Jay.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

BearPaw said:


> Yes, I get it, why they call it twinish as opposed to a true directional. Thanks for the clarification. So u set it up as a full twin. Do you ride it switch? I found the way I have it setup setback made for turns that were not as responsive as with my RipSaw and switch was tough on the Legacy.


I'm forced to have a 21.5" stance width (minimal) with this board when I center the bindings. I'm guessing that's why people categorize it as "twinish", as you can set it up setback or switch, but the stance width can't fluctuate much as a true twin. I hit greens a few times every time I go to slowly learn switch, not good at it yet. Also, coming from a burton flying v, I find this board is effortless to carve. I haven't rid it much yet, but I did wash out a few times getting used to it.


----------



## BearPaw (Jan 24, 2014)

Bertieman said:


> I'm forced to have a 21.5" stance width (minimal) with this board when I center the bindings. I'm guessing that's why people categorize it as "twinish", as you can set it up setback or switch, but the stance width can't fluctuate much as a true twin. I hit greens a few times every time I go to slowly learn switch, not good at it yet. Also, coming from a burton flying v, I find this board is effortless to carve. I haven't rid it much yet, but I did wash out a few times getting used to it.


I washed out on legacy too and it is a carver but u should demo a saw, if u like to carve and be a rocket you won't regret trying a saw. It's lightning fast carver and transitions on a dime at high speed. My biggest challenge was learning to ride the saw slow. Seriously, try a saw, you will question everything else in your quiver after riding a saw. If u snag a saw DO NOT DE-TUNE for carving and strip the factory wax and give real wax job BEFORE u carve with it. The saw likes to be waxed appropriately for snow u are riding. When everyone else is unhappy about slow snow you will be a freaking rocket carver on the saw. On silly greens you can break 60 mph free carving, not talking bombing down the mountain like a noob either.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

General fucking about: NS Proto
Resort/groomers when the snow's shite: Custom X
Powder board: Prior Kyber with all the fancy stuff inside or Shreddy Kruger


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Soul06 said:


> Park - Custom Flying V
> 
> Freeride (Hardpacked/Icy/Light Pow) - Custom X
> 
> ...


Check Sierratradingpost..... sign up for their emails and get an extra 30% off.


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

151 Box Scratcher
153 Gnu CC
157 JL



Thinking next season will try and pick up a NS board for a chance of pace...... Assuming my broken leg is healed by then!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Donek FreeCarve Titanol 185 - Carving 
Prior Khyber 170 Split - BC
Any medium stiff regular camber board in about a 164 with good damping and torsional rigidity for everything else.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

1. park: Artifact Rocker, Garage Rocker
2. All mnt free style: Mod Rocker, TRS, Angus
3. All mnt free ride/POW: PYL, XV


I own boards from 1 and 2. Once I sell my TRS, I'm going to pickup one of the boards from 3.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

BearPaw said:


> I washed out on legacy too and it is a carver but u should demo a saw, if u like to carve and be a rocket you won't regret trying a saw. It's lightning fast carver and transitions on a dime at high speed. My biggest challenge was learning to ride the saw slow. Seriously, try a saw, you will question everything else in your quiver after riding a saw. If u snag a saw DO NOT DE-TUNE for carving and strip the factory wax and give real wax job BEFORE u carve with it. The saw likes to be waxed appropriately for snow u are riding. When everyone else is unhappy about slow snow you will be a freaking rocket carver on the saw. On silly greens you can break 60 mph free carving, not talking bombing down the mountain like a noob either.


saw - 8
carve/carving - 7
synonyms for fast/ implications of speed - 8
factual statements - 0


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

nitro T1 151 for every day
disaster/jibbaord 148 for bad snow and slow days

that's it. not much powder around here so not worth it. come to think of it, my dream setup is really not that expensive. hmmm...


----------



## BearPaw (Jan 24, 2014)

baldylox said:


> saw - 8
> carve/carving - 7
> synonyms for fast/ implications of speed - 8
> factual statements - 0


Non sequitur (denying the antecedent). Your logic is flawed. Provide a factual refutation. If I am wrong I admit it (as I have demonstrated previously on this forum) but this is not my experience here. I dislike Internet bullies.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Bump this old thread (since I like the idea) of the OP:

1) Winterstick Swallowtail for pow. Pow riding has always been my first love so it is first on the list. I have never been on a splitboard and am a bit suspicious about how they ride. I would make this wish board a split just to have one I guess. I want a split but have promised myself that I won't get one until I get one of those inflatable backpacks. And, since those are $600-$1000..that makes the split a multi-thousand dollar proposition that will only be a wish for quite some time for me.

2) For Alpine Carving: a Virus Interceptor 173 Zylon Evolution. I am still a noob for alpine carving but love it!

3) stuck here on the 3rd. I want a Dupraz D1 and believe i will be picking one up for an All Mountain ride, but perhaps I want a softboot carving deck? I've been eyeing a Mig Fullbag Diamond Blade for that. Hmmmm....tough choice. I think if I already had a Winterstick Swallowtail for pow I wouldn't need another penis shaped board so.....if I get the other two already... I might put the Dupraz 4th and take Mig's Diamond..which leaves me with no All Mountain ride. :facepalm1:

I do want the Dupraz so perhaps the genie will give me 4 wishes instead of 3.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

2015-2016 Quiver for Copper & East Coast

Copper
1. Dupraz D1 Powder 5.5 ++ & 6+ :hairy: 
2. Burton 161 ParkiTech Park & All Mountain Play
3. SG 167 FORCE groomers freeride (UPZ hard boots)

East Coast
1. Rossi 167W XV (fresh man made snow)
2. Lib Tech 162 HotKnife (Park & hill play)
3. Lib Tech 165 SkunkApe HP (icy groomers)





:snowboard3:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Easy

1. Powder
2. All Mountain
3. Split\Backcountry

This is why I have a Hovercraft, Flagship and a Solution


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Park: K2 Parkstar
All Mountain/everything: Smokin Awesymmetrical, Arbor Westmark or Proto
Powder: Salomon Powder Snake


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I finally gave up on trying to make a two board quiver work so this is what I'll be rocking this year:

Park: Nitro Glory Stomper
All mt freestyle: Capita DOA
Freeride/Powder: Rome Mt Division


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Slash Happy Place
Slash Paxson
Arbor Element


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Maierapril said:


> Slash Happy Place
> Slash Paxson
> Arbor Element


What conditions do you favor riding the paxson and happy place?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Brewtown said:


> I finally gave up on trying to make a two board quiver work so this is what I'll be rocking this year:
> 
> Park: Nitro Glory Stomper
> All mt freestyle: Capita DOA
> Freeride/Powder: Rome Mt Division


I have a feeling all 3 of those boards are the same shape & within 3cm of each other?:embarrased1:

Please tell me I am wrong?


TT


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Have my ideal 3:
Park: Slash Happy Place 
All mountain: Capita Bsod
Freeride/powder: Dupraz D1+ 6'0


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

timmytard said:


> I have a feeling all 3 of those boards are the same shape & within 3cm of each other?:embarrased1:
> 
> Please tell me I am wrong?
> 
> ...


Why am I getting called out here? Haha all three are different shapes, but you're correct on sizing. 

Nitro is a 156, flat to rocker 
Capita is a 158, camber to flat
Rome is a 159, set back camber with rocker in the nose

Could have gone bigger with the Rome, but I'm right in the middle of the recommended size range and the next size up is a 163. I'm 170 lbs and live in the midwest so a bigger board just isn't that necessary, 59 keeps things a bit more versatile.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Darker 161 for all mtn
Yes 420 152 for having fun in the pow
Birdman 170 for charging the pow pow

Fuck the park I'm too old for that shit.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

At this point I've accepted that it's four boards for me. 

Kink, Zygote, or Flow Chill for dicking around and jibbing and park shenanigans.

Ride Helix or Rome Agent Rocker for blasting around, riding park, all mountain on a twin.

Niche Aether or Ride Alter Ego for all mountain blasting pow.

Fish, Derby, Alter Ego, or Darwin for getting floaty and surfy.

That all said, I haven't had a chance to ride some of the camber Arbor stuff, the smaller Carveair, or the funkier new time shapes. Or a Nitro Quiver Pow, that one might be real good.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

All mtn / goofing Around / Trees = Arbor roundhouse 162cm

All Mountain Freeride = Lib Tech Skunk Ape 166cm

Icy Snow / Groomers / Limbo = Coiler Stubby 2.0 170cm

I ususally only head toward the park to go and pick up people who fucked up... with a sled in tow.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Bertieman said:


> What conditions do you favor riding the paxson and happy place?


I love them for the park. I usually split my time between the icy east coast and Bear/Mt. High when I'm out west.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Argo said:


> I love my smokin awesymetrical for all mountain riding and pow.
> 
> I have a jones solution split but will hand that down to my son next season and get the new smokin split.
> 
> Don't ride rails....


THOUGHT you gave up Smokin:eyetwitch2:


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

spring/soft snow & playing on the resort: NS Proto
All Mountain carving, charging & some pow": BSOD or Ripsaw/Chairman
Pow/BC: Swift/Fish or Hovercraft split

so hard to choose just 3! whatever I could get my hands on.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I already have 2 of my 3:

Flow Era 58 - all mountain freestyle + park.
Yes PYL 62 - all mountain free ride.
These two have me covered for riding in Europe.
Now if/when I ever make it to Japan or BC/AB and experience truly bottomless light fluffy pow then I'll be wanting something like a Gentemstick or similar. Huge nose + swallowtail = massive boner.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> THOUGHT you gave up Smokin:eyetwitch2:


If you look at the date of that post (1/27/2014) things get a bit clearer.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

d2cycles said:


> If you look at the date of that post (1/27/2014) things get a bit clearer.


 Thanks.. look before posting.. :computer2: :storm:










:snowboard3:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's the three for me for this year. 

Amplid Pillow Talk 156: Best pow twin I've been on to date. Perfect for ripping the vast majority of lines I ride at Breck on a pow day. 

Interior Plain Project Harrow/Honalee: Either of these boards is great with the bum knee I side more towards the Harrow, but if my knee is 100% Honalee. Mild camber, easy to control, great at jibbing and playing in the park. Harrow 156, Honalee 154. 

Yes Great Dudes: Sometimes you just want a board to carve some aggressive turns on and scare people. This is that board for me. Yeah I could go ride pow with it, sure I can go in the park, but it's all about leaving a trench on a groomer for me. 

Those would be the three boards for me this year, which I will probably have two of them. 

Possible 4th contender, K2 Raygun. This board is so under rated and just a pleasure to ride.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

F1EA said:


> 1. Play around: Salomon Villain 156 cm
> 
> 2. All mtn bombing, freestyle, pow and everything else: Endeavor Live 159 cm
> 
> ...


Oh. I had posted here already. Not much has changed, except:

1. Endeavor Live 159 - all mtn play around, bomb, slash, pow, park, any condition.
2. Dupraz D1+ 165 - all mtn freeride, pow, groomer bombing, slashing, alpine, trees... any day any time so long as there's no rails, boxes etc.
3. Charlie Slasher 161 - pow.

Which... is what I already have. But I guess i would trade the Charlie for something a bit damper or more agile but equally floatful and loose feeling that i could take on trees and/or alpine.... maybe Alter Ego, Shreddy Krueger, Swift, 420, Burton Fish, Trick Pony... Something along those lines.

Soooo... I only need 1 more board


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well a Winterstick is @ the top of the wish list.

# 2, I think would have to be the Original Sin 4807 or the Dynastar 4807.
I like the look of the black one better.

I think I have the # 3 board?
Only problem, it ain't mine.
I gotta give it back.

The Never Summer Swift. Haha they're my favorite kinda deck to ride, I love em. They ride fuckin' sweet for me.

I'd been hopin' they would come out with a true pow slayer & I think they hit the nail on the head.

Only got one day on it so far & fuck was it ever good.:jumping1:


TT


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes PYL for powder, Arbor Coda for carving, Rossi XV Magtek split for backcountry, and the Arbor Steepwater....because its a mad stick!:jumping1:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

joebloggs13 said:


> Yes PYL for powder, Arbor Coda for carving, Rossi XV Magtek split for backcountry, and the Arbor Steepwater....because its a mad stick!:jumping1:


Arbor Steepwater not an easy board to tame










:snowboard4:


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Snodogwax....ain't that the truth! But it would be a blast to rip that stick on something crazy! In my experience, the stiffer the ride....speed equals response. Under ideal snow conditions, this would be the ultimate weapon.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

this is a good question i guess my 3 would be:

rome anthem or burton custom x - for bombing down groomers
gnu billy goat - to ride both on trail and off
rome mountain division or burton tough cat - for freeriding and the backcountry


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

My three for this year.
All mtn shredder- NS Ripsaw 156 w/ Now Drives
Pow days/tree riding days- Derby 151 w/ Burton Genesis
Screwing around days/occasional park - Forum noodle (can't remember name, Recon maybe?) 

Really want to add a few more but I think those three cover everything reasonably well.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Powhunter said:


> My three for this year.
> All mtn shredder- NS Ripsaw 156 w/ Now Drives
> Pow days/tree riding days- Derby 151 w/ Burton Genesis
> Screwing around days/occasional park - Forum noodle (can't remember name, Recon maybe?)
> ...


I have a Recon & yup it's a noodle.
I just can't do the noodle anymore, most of the time I'm on somrthin' extra stiff, then to hop on something so soft.

Yuck haha

You have a RipSaw, I bet you'll feel the same way eventually?


& I just wanted to add this


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

timmytard said:


> I have a Recon & yup it's a noodle.
> I just can't do the noodle anymore, most of the time I'm on somrthin' extra stiff, then to hop on something so soft.
> 
> Yuck haha
> ...



Yeah I'm getting there for sure, for the majority of my riding the stability and response just isn't there with the forum 'noodle' lol. It's been a great board though, served me well for a few seasons.

And geez! Are those all yours?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

A little parkboard to mess around
A big freeride board to freeride
A split to hike


----------



## Matías (Sep 27, 2015)

These are the three sticks I own. 

146 NuG - for fun. I've used it in everything!

154 Skate Banana - park all mountain. She saw a lot trees and pow last season 

156 Shreddy Krueger - all mountain - tree and pow. Haven't ridden this one yet. Can't wait. She'll see some park too. 

I haven't enjoyed a variety of boards/shapes yet. So my dream list isn't shit. But I am diligently working on it. Haha

Im super curious about the Batalion/lobster boards for park.

And the derby looks like a blast for everything.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

neni said:


> A little parkboard to mess around
> A big freeride board to freeride
> A split to hike


No fair Neni....those are types of decks. Give us the board in each of those areas you want


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

What I've currently got;

158 Forum Destroyer Double Dog - Playful everything board, more park
162 Burton Flight Attendant - Aggressive everything board, more freeride
161 Ride Highlife - Rock board

Tempted on a 157 Parkitect for park and a Fish for powder, and just swap EST cartels between them all. Though I don't really get deep enough pow very often where I'd take a fish over the FA.


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

On trips out west my PYL, for the few pow days out east my Agent Rocker.
All mountain putzing around Yes Greats and Ghost.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Simon Birch said:


> On trips out west my PYL, for the few pow days out east my Agent Rocker.
> All mountain putzing around Yes Greats and Ghost.


You haven't ridden the ghost yet! Or even put the greats to work (yet)


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Bertieman said:


> You haven't ridden the ghost yet! Or even put the greats to work (yet)


Hence forth what I plan on ridding this season dork. I did get a weekend in with the Greats.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Alpine Duke said:


> No fair Neni....those are types of decks. Give us the board in each of those areas you want


No fair to be limited to 3 ; I actually use four

A little parkboard to mess around - 146 Volkl Savvy rocker
A big freeride board to freeride - 156 Jones Mothership (covers all mountain to big mountain) and 158 men's Flagship (bomb n pow) - gonna be replaced by a 154 men's Flag to suit my foot size bit better hoping it still rides a tad stiffer than the women's deck; we'll see.
A split to hike - 156 Jones Solution


----------

